# I QUIT folding towels/wash cloths



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I decided there had to be a better way, than folding a load of towels and wash cloths every single day. As if washing a load every day isn't bad enough, I hated folding, so do the kids. So, I bought a large plastic bin for towels and a smaller basket for wash cloths. Now I just take them out of the dryer and toss into the containers on the shelf. I don't know why it took me so long to think of this. I wish the rest of the laundry was this easy!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL! it is for some things. That is what drawers are for.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I've done that for years. Same with socks and underwear. They just get dropped into drawers or bins. I also buy all the same type of socks for different people. Don't even have to match them up that way.


----------



## netskyblue (Jul 25, 2012)

Ha! I'd fold towels any day over folding/hanging up clothes. HATE putting clothes away.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

It would drive me crazy not having things folded and/or wrinkled. I can't even leave a load of clothes in the dryer very long after the buzzer goes off. Oh how I wish I could be easier going, but I keep hearing my Mom and Grandma's voices in the background getting after me when I try to ease up -- and they've been dead for years and aren't coming for household inspection; yet I still aim to do it as taught! :happy2:


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Our laundry increased exponentially, when we acquired two more little children in our household, ages 3 & 2 now. Also, have our last 2 "birth" children, both teenagers, at home. I'm looking for every short cut I can find around here these days! Between chasing toddlers, making meals, laundry, homeschooling, canning, I'm tired!!! At soon to be 55, I find myself still, "aiming to do as taught" but I've just had to "get over it!" Now it's all about whatever makes it EASY on me.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I feel very lucky that I was taught the proper way to do things. However life changes as do the demands on our time and sometimes we just have to "edit". I look upon the shortcuts that would have upset my Mom and Grandmaman as innovations (the creation of better or more effective products, processes, services, technologies, or ideas) and considering that both were women beyond their time I think they would approve with the end result. And if it comes down to it - saving ten minutes a day not folding linen is 10 minutes more that I can spend with my family or hiding out in the bathtub with a magazine.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Why are you needing to do a load of towels and washcloths every day? Towels shouldn't be getting that dirty, after all, you just washed everything that's supposed to touch them... hang them up and use them again tomorrow. I usually only wash ours once a week.
Washcloths - buy a few more, they're cheap


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I also take the towels and hang them over the shower curtain rod, as long as they haven't been on the floor.

I like to get to the laundry as soon as the wash load is done. I hang up the clothes right away- lot less ironing. Some things go directly on a hanger. Saves me a lot of time.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Karen said:


> It would drive me crazy not having things folded and/or wrinkled. I can't even leave a load of clothes in the dryer very long after the buzzer goes off. Oh how I wish I could be easier going, but I keep hearing my Mom and Grandma's voices in the background getting after me when I try to ease up -- and they've been dead for years and aren't coming for household inspection; yet I still aim to do it as taught! :happy2:


I know what you mean, although I'm not as bad as my Mom was. She use to iron bedsheets, pillow cases, ect.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

DaleK said:


> Why are you needing to do a load of towels and washcloths every day? Towels shouldn't be getting that dirty, after all, you just washed everything that's supposed to touch them... hang them up and use them again tomorrow. I usually only wash ours once a week.
> Washcloths - buy a few more, they're cheap


This is what we do also. Even with the grandkids, they choose a color towel that they want to use and when they are done we hang them up to dry. I can't see wasting water on washing towels once they have been wet once. You are suppose to be clean after taking a bath or shower. I wash our towels once a week when it's laundry time.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

People ask me all the time --" Why I feel the need to wash clothes/towels/clothes/dish rags so often".... I wish, I knew why it drives me crazy to use dirty items but it does.. AND it drives me even more crazy to have towels and wash clothes not folded neatly and stacked in my closet.. Glad you have found something that makes your life a little easier.. I look for little short cuts every day..


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

I had a sock basket in the laundry room for almost 20 years that all the kids found socks in on the way out the door , when they put on their shoes..

They never really knew other kids had socks all matched up lol

Also when I get in a hurry I dump all the eating utensils in the drawer and let everyone find what they need ...


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

The only things I no longer fold are bras and panties/underwear...everything else has to be neatly folded/hung or I go loopy. 

What "I" hate folding are fitted sheets!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

DaleK said:


> Why are you needing to do a load of towels and washcloths every day? Towels shouldn't be getting that dirty, after all, you just washed everything that's supposed to touch them... hang them up and use them again tomorrow. I usually only wash ours once a week.
> Washcloths - buy a few more, they're cheap


For one reason, all our towels are exactly the same color. The kids always manage to get them mixed up with someone else's. The two toddlers needed ANOTHER bath this morning by 10 a.m. due to having found a wonderful mud puddle to play in, and were SO covered in mud, they had to be stripped of clothing outside and carried through the house, so as not to have to mop the floors, which meant wrapping them in a towel, which was now REALLY dirty. I have tried it your way, but it just never seems to work out around here. With the humid weather we've having, not sure they'd ever really dry either. I hung out some of DH's t shirts on a line yesterday morning, and they STILL weren't dry last night. Had plenty of sun, just so humid here. Easier for me to launder and dry, than worry about them mildewing, too.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

backwoods said:


> For one reason, all our towels are exactly the same color. The kids always manage to get them mixed up with someone else's. The two toddlers needed ANOTHER bath this morning by 10 a.m. due to having found a wonderful mud puddle to play in, and were SO covered in mud, they had to be stripped of clothing outside and carried through the house, so as not to have to mop the floors, which meant wrapping them in a towel, which was now REALLY dirty. I have tried it your way, but it just never seems to work out around here. With the humid weather we've having, not sure they'd ever really dry either. I hung out some of DH's t shirts on a line yesterday morning, and they STILL weren't dry last night. Had plenty of sun, just so humid here. Easier for me to launder and dry, than worry about them mildewing, too.


I have a great idea for you! Why not hose the little ones ones down outside first??? Here we have sand to contend with, when they come up from the beach, they do not get past Granny into my home. You could pick them up in a clean towel with the mud is rinsed off? If you have warm weather do you have any fans going? Hanging towels near a fan works great here! My 4 yr old grandson needed activities so this Granny made him a "swimming pool" out of a grocery shopping bin...LOL Ok so you could utilize something like this to have them stand in to be rinsed and then dump that water on plants etc... This little guy loved his Granny's idea... I even put in a little plastic boat, he played in this over and over. The water got dumped on plants after he left.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I find a simple joy in folding laundry. We change out hand towels at least every other day. Any longer than that and they start to pick up a mildew type smell. But I'm constantly washing my hands around here because of the cats. Not OCD like, but you get where I'm coming from.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I don't fold either. Put up one of those hanging shoe organizers in closet and put panties in one partition and bra's in another, etc. Easy to find and use.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't mind folding... but I HATE putting it all away. 
Funny huh?


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

Ugh! I hate putting away too! It's the little kid in me. Same with putting away the groceries!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

When I was a single man living on my own, I had 6 laundry baskets -- 3 for clean stuff and 3 for dirty stuff. (whites, dark's, towels) and Dress shirts went to the dry cleaners. My pants were the only things I hung.

It worked GREAT. When I got married however..................well lets just say my system was not wife approved.


----------

